# 5 day morula transfer - anybody else?



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi 

I had 2 x 5 day morula transfer on Wednesday.  I know that some were lucky with such transfer but it doesnt always work ... well, its doest always work anyway.  

I was just wondering who else is going through the same experience as I am going mad.  Mad waiting, mad being disapointed that it was "just" a morula, mad watching my body and analysing any cramp, just mad ... 

The hospital told me to test on Friday next week, so there is still a lot of waiting and   to be done. 

Its such a stressful process this IVF... Every stage is stressfull and then it doesnt get any easier when one thinks the end of the road is just there ...


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello Happy Hippo,

I have just come out of that frustrating wait. We had three morulas on day 5, none of which stood out as better than the others. We were even asked if we wanted 2 put back to help increase our chances, even though we’d previously been told this would not be an option for us. We chose to have only one put back and I had a BFP on Monday.

I know this won’t make the wait any easier, but there are plenty of people out there who have BFPs from slow starters. Yes, there are times when the cycle fails, but that’s the case even with the most eager blasts. Just do what you need to to get through this week and hopefully on Friday you’ll have something new to worry about: whether it’s one baby or twins!


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Dixie Chick

thank you so much for your response!  

It really helps to get the support, even though I know I have to wait another week and my outcome may be different. 

All the best for your pregnancy, I read somewhere that there is a theory that girls come out of morulas, imagine that!  

Can I ask when you were told to test?  My doctor told me 10days after ET. 

x


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Happy Hippo,

We were SO disappointed to find that all our embryos were either slow starters or arrested before ET.   Nothing got to blast, but we did have a Day 5 transfer. 

However, at least one of our two definitely 'stuck' as I am now pregnant   and waiting on my first scan  

Don't lose hope and DON'T test too early; I did and made myself totally miserable, just to find it was a BFP after all! I suspect that slow starters take a bit longer to bed down and do their thing, so the hormone levels were maybe a bit slow to rise. I tested positive 9dp5dt.

Wishing you all the luck in the world  

Jenny


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot Jenny for your reply!  

I had two transferred as well - to increase chances but also because I am 37, nearly 38. 

It helps tp get your message - feel a bit better today! 

All the best for your pregnancy!  

x


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Happyhippo,
                    I had two blasts but back on Sat 12th, one top grade and one a little behind, I am still on the 2ww and wanted to let u know u r not alone on this difficult long long wait! 

My OTD is Thurs next week and I am very very tempted to test this weekend I know I shouldn't but I will see how I feel, I have had a real rollercoaster ride already. I had been getting twinges pritty much from ET on my right side which I haven't had before and was taking as a good sign, but it stopped after three days, also I started to get classsic AF signs such as spots and hot flushes so I had two very depressing days where I thought it was all over all ready, but have since decided that its not over till the fat lady sings (she is def not aloud to do any singing of any kind)!!!

Anyway, wanted to wish u lots of luck hope it works for you hun sending u  babydust   let me know how u r getting on hun take care xxx


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Munchkin

if you had your EC on Sat 12th then you should be ready for testing I would think.  I had mine put back on Wednesday this week (16) and was told that I can test next Friday which is just a day after you.  Not sure why our hospitals gave us such different directions. 

Anyway good luck!     I had various pains since Thursday this week, coming and going.  

Keep me posted x


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi hun,
          It is funny how test days differ isnt it! I want to test tomorrow but my DH isnt having any of it, I know I just could anyway but I will try to resist!    I havent had much twinging anything I feel I think might be in my head, not got sore (.)(.) they r a bit bigger but that will be the pesserys. But I think that twinges/cramps r a good thing so sounding good for u! 

I know we cant really go by the ususal AF dates but I normally get AF on time (during IVF) despite being on the pesserys or not and I worked it out that my AF was due thurs just gone so we will see trying to to get too excited!

Good luck on OTD


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Unfortunately in my case it was BFN  

but good luck to all!  The responses to my question show that it is possible to get BFP even with morula day 5!

I am starting again next year.


----------

